# Dying ewe?



## Rivendell (Jun 1, 2013)

My 6 year old hampshire ewe (australian type) has been losing weight since she lambed last september, which is understandable, but hasn't gained it back despite multiple drenchings, being up to date with vaccinating and lots of good food and quality hay. She is approximately condition score 1.5-2, which is pushing it.
So today we were moving her and the two other ewes with her to another paddock and she fell down when we were running them to the trailer, she struggled but gave up, so I had to carry her across the paddock. We drenched them and crutched/parred when we got to the destination paddock before letting them out. 
I had to lift her off and put her down on the ground, and then I listened to her breathing. It sounded like there may have been phlegm/membrane caught in her oesophagus, throat or lungs, but it wasn't that raspy. when I carried her, her stomach/rumen contents were moving around and it sounded like just liquid and nothing else, as if she hadn't eaten in ages, only drunk water.
I am quite concerned and believe that she will be dead when I go check on her in the morning if I can't work out what to do, even her legs are thin! Can anybody help or suggest what to do? I don't want to lose her, but she is past her prime so euthanasia may be the only viable option if I can't figure it out.
Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 1, 2013)

You mentioned you drenched her. With what?
Have you had a fecal run on her?
After kidding/lambing that is when you see the parasite bloom most often. I would suspect severe parasites at this point. The barberpole sucks the blood, leaving the animal anemic and weak.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 1, 2013)

She was initially drenched with zolvix 3 weeks post-lambing, just before the ewe reaches her lowest resistance. She was FWEC'ed each time she was drenched (zolvix, then alben, alben again and zolvix just today)and came up with, yes, barber's pole and black scour worm. The worms have decreased loads since then, and she only has a relatively small burden now. I checked her gums and sclera, and both were relatively pink, so not too anaemic considering how sick she must be.
I also have suspected nasal bots because of a snotty nose and coughing/sneezing, however all of these symptoms only lasted a fortnight and went away about 2 months ago.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 1, 2013)

OPP (ovine progressive pneumonia)??


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 1, 2013)

The symptoms I found sound exactly spot-on, however OPP isn't found here in Australia. Could it be regular pneumonia post-weight loss?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm sorry I have no advice...just a supportive hug and hope she comes around


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 1, 2013)

Caseous lymphidous is often found in sheep internally. It is actually called wasting/ fading ewe disease in some places.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 1, 2013)

How you explain everything, and her symptoms, sound bang on for OPP, or even just pneumonia!!! 
I had a ram last year that was diagnosed with just the regular pneumonia, and he had the exact same symtons of OPP, and he had it for atleast 6 months before I figured out the issue and treated him!!
Does she have a fever at all? If she does and is doing really badly, I would treat her with antibiotics, it can't hurt her in this state anyway! I use Nuflor for pneumonia sympoms!!


----------

